# Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.



## Carphunter007 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Carphunter,
Ich versuche seit dem August 2010 einen Karpfen zu Fangen,
aber ich bekomme nichts dran.HAbe noch nie einen gezogen.

Das Gewässer:
Ein ca. 30 Jahre alter Baggersee mit 30 Pfünder.(stehendes Gewässer)(500 mal 300 meter)
Ein Fließender See mit 35 Ffund Karpfen.(250 mal 250 meter)

Tackle:
2 Karpfenruten 2,5lb
Rod Pod
2 Bissanzeiger
Saftyclips,Inlines
2 mal Karpfenrollen (schnurfassung 250m)
Karpfenkescher
20mm Monster Crab Boilies von Top secret
Passende rigs

Ich saß bisher wohl 15 mal an ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe so viel Futter in See geschleudert.
Ich würde mich über Tipps und Tricks freuen.
Ich bin jeden dafür sehr Dankbar.

Help me pleas!!!|wavey:
________________________________________
Angeln ist mehr als nur ein Hobby!!!

Bis denne
Carphunter007


----------



## Nitro (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

Was soll das sein?


*Ein Fließender See mit 35 Ffund Karpfen.(250 mal 250 meter)*


----------



## Wolfsburger (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

Hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt.

Allerdings wundert es mich das man mit Karpfenkescher und Karpfenrollen nicht fängt.



Wenn du wirklich nur mit den Murmeln von Top Secret angelst, dann versuch andere btw. andere Geschmacksorten.

Aber zum Anfang würde ich Hartmais am Haar anbieten !


----------



## yassin (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*



Carphunter007 schrieb:


> 20mm Monster Crab Boilies von Top secret
> darann kanns gelegen haben |bla:
> Ich habe so viel Futter in See geschleudert.
> oder daran...



was bezeichnest du als viel Futter?

versuchs mal mit anderen Boilies oder MAIS!!!


----------



## colognecarp (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

Naja ich sach ma so, am richtigen Spod fängt auch der schlechteste Köder mal nen Fisch


----------



## Wolfsburger (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Naja ich sach ma so, am richtigen Spod fängt auch der schlechteste Köder mal nen Fisch


 

Und umgekehrt :vik:


----------



## colognecarp (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

Rischtisch, der beste Köder fängt nichts auf dem falschen Spod


----------



## Evil Deeds (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

mit mais und boilies füttern...
vorallem ANDERE murmeln!!!
z.b. von successful baits sind günstig und gut oder penny fishboilies auch günstig und gut ^^


----------



## Carphunter007 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

der See ist 250 m² großund der kapitalste karpfen dor war 35 pfund.


mit viel futter meine ich so 5 futter raketen voll.

Ich würde mich über tipps  freuen.


----------



## Wolfsburger (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

Mh joa zur Not musst du halt mehrere Tage vorfüttern aber vorallem würde ich mal ein wenig spionieren und einige Tipps erfragen wie und wo die Karpfenangler bei dir am see angeln


----------



## colognecarp (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*



Carphunter007 schrieb:


> mit viel futter meine ich so 5 futter raketen voll.



Stell dir besser mal die frage ob das nicht zu wenig Futter ist, in eine Rakete geht ja nicht grade viel rein. Wichtig ist Fische zu finden


----------



## kati48268 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, Hape Kerkeling fängt hier gleich an zu singen, "das gaaanze Leben ist ein Quiiiz"... 
#d


----------



## carphunter386 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

achja man muss sich doch immer wieder wundern....

1.)5 Futterraketen = Viel Futter? Sry aber muss mal kurz lachen...
5 Futterraketen fressen dir die Weißfische so schnell weg,das kein karpfen mehr was bekommt wenn er am Platz ist um was zu fressen...
Versuch es mal mit nem Kilo Pellets oder so pro Platz^^
ABER VORSICHT: Nicht zu jeder Jahreszeit bringt viel Futter auch den Fisch...auch kommt es auf das Gewässer an..aber glaub mir 5 Futterraketen sind ein Witz ;-)

2.)Vergiss die Baits...Kauf dir Hartmais und fang damit an....wie du den verarbeitest,findest du hier überall...dazu noch ein bisschen Grundfutter ( Method ) und du wirst schon nen Karpfen fangen...
wenn du unbedingt Boilies fischen willst,dann hol dir bitte was ordentliches...Auch musst du wissen ob du lange am Wasser bist,oder immer nur für einen Tag...Denn es gibt Baits die recht schnell Erfolg bringen ( z.B. Dynamite Baits ) und Boilies,bei denen es dauert,die aber konstant fangen...

3.)Bitte hört endlich auf mit der engstirnigen Ansicht das man unbedingt ein Rod Pod braucht,oder nen extra Karpfenkescher oder sonst was...entscheident sind die letzten Meter die an der Schnur hängen...
Also mach dir lieber mal Gedanken um die Rigs...vielleicht hattest du Bisse,die aber einfach nicht gehakt haben....

4.) hör dich um was für Baits laufen und fang an dir damit nen Futterplatz anzulegen...dort fütterst du kontinuierlich...eventuell erfährst du ja auch von jemand anderem nen Geheimtipp....

sind nur mal ein paar Grundlegende Sachen...dazu ommt dann halt noch das bisschen Glück,das es am Schluss doch ausmacht!


----------



## Carphunter007 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

ok wolfsburger.
 ich würde gerne wissen ob man über tag  eine chance hat zum beispiel zu 60% einen zu fangen und zu wie viel % man eine chance hat achts einen zu fangen. 

oder liegt es an meinen tackle


----------



## Wolfsburger (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

Hab zwar wenig Plan vom Karpfenangeln aber an Roller,Rute , RODPOD kann´s ja schonmal nicht liegen.
Est ist halt nicht immer leicht größere Karpfen auf dei Bolies aufmerksam zu machen. Dazu muss man halt das Gewässer genau kennen und auch an der Ehrfahrung darf es nich mangeln !

Halt wirklich ausschau nach anderen Karpfenanglern !


----------



## Carphunter007 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

meine montage ist ein savetyclip mit 90 gramm blei.
daran ein 20 cm langes rig und nen 6er haken und das haar hat ne länge von 20 mm


----------



## carphunter386 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

20 cm würd ich zum beispiel ned fischen...
fische immer recht kurze ( max. 12 cm ) eher kürzer...
aber vllt ist es ned das Rig,vllt ist es auch der halen,der sich ned perfekt reindreht und greift...

anfangen würd ich aber beim Futter,denn wenn es nur am Rig legen würde,hättest du wenigsten Fehlbisse ;-)

wie gesgat das Tackle drumherum ist nebensächlich ( Schnur sollte natürlich stimmen z.B. 0,35 mit ausreichend Tragekraft ) und sollte dir das angeln nur erleichtern...am Ende zählt nur ob der Köder,der Haken und deine Montage stimmt...

lass dich aber ned entmutigen...oft liegt es auch nur am Wetter...
vielleicht hast du nen ungünstigen Zeitpunkt erwischt ( August war ziemlich war,die Fische fressen ja dann kaum )..Wetterumschwünge und so haben eben auch noch nen großen Einfluss...Jetzt wo es kalt wird,fressen sie aber eigentlich nochmal richtig gut um sich winterspeck anzufressen...vllt solltest du es mit anderem Futter und größeren Mengen jetzt noch einmal versuchen!

ansonsten lass den Kopf ned hängen und mach weiter...
sie werden schon kommen..


----------



## Carphunter007 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

danke für deine unterstüzung carphunter386.
ich bin jetzt auch erst 13 und somit kann ich mir noch nicht sehr viel leisten.wollt mir jetzt zu weihnachten ne karpfenliege und nen zelt kaufen und dann mal ne nacht fischen.


----------



## daci7 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

Also bei einer 250m² Pfütze kann man m.M.n. garnicht am "falschen Platz sein". |kopfkrat

Und selbst wenn der Teich 250m*250m groß ist (was NICHT 250m² entspricht) wirds aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht unbedingt am Platz liegen, da Karpfen jedenfalls bei höheren Temperaturen gut unterwegs sind.

Ich würd mal Mais nehmen und/oder deine Montage optimieren.
Vl liegst du mit deinem Blei immer im Schlamm?


----------



## Carphunter007 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

werde dann mal eure tipps umsetzten


----------



## Allround-Angler (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

Hallo Carphunter007,

als ich in Deinem Alter war, hat es mir viel gebracht, mit erfahrenen Vereinsmitgliedern angeln zu gehen.
Jetzt hier im Netz pauschal Tipps zu geben ohne bzw. mit sehr wenig Gewässerkenntnis, ist schwierig.

Trotzdem ein paar:
Gib nicht zuviel Geld für tausenderlei Schnickschnack aus.
Vieles braucht man gar nicht (unbedingt). Auch wenn da die Angelgeräteindustrie anders denkt ...

Benutze am Anfang preiswerte Köder, wie Mais, siehe Vorschreiber, damit kannst Du großzügiger füttern.
Karpfen beißen nämlich nicht nur auf Boilies:m.
Und am Anfang würde ich erstmal versuchen, auch kleinere Karpfen und sonstige Beifänge nicht zu verschmähen.


----------



## heidsch (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*



Carphunter007 schrieb:


> meine montage ist ein savetyclip mit 90 gramm blei.
> daran ein 20 cm langes rig und nen 6er haken und *das haar hat ne länge von 20 mm*




wenn du mit 20'er boilies angelst, dann ist das haar definitiv
zu kurz. du solltest je nach boiliegröße zwische 1-2cm platz
zwischen haken und boilie lassen.
also bei verwendung von 20'er boilies sollte das haar 
mindestens 30 besser 35mm lang sein !!!


mfg heidsch


----------



## Knigge007 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*



Evil Deeds schrieb:


> mit mais und boilies füttern...
> vorallem ANDERE murmeln!!!
> z.b. von successful baits sind günstig und gut



Meinst u WIRKLICH!!! das die SB Bollen soviel besser sind als TS ?

Ich glaub da schon lang nich mehr dran.


Du TE schreibst der See is 30 Jahre alt, ich vermute mal das er vorallem im Sommer stark verkrautet ist und generell der Untergrund meistens total verschlammt, so ists nämlich an unserem 32 Jahre alten Baggersee auch, trotz das es Kis und Sandabbau Baggerseen sind, die verschlammen nach sovielen Jahren halt einfach !

Habt Ihr Ein und Wasserausläufe (?), wenn ja diese sind normal immer Kraut und Schlammfrei, dann setz dich mal dort hin und werf da deine Montagen hin, bei uns sind die *Einläufe* nicht nur gute Raubfisch Spots sondern eben auch gute Karpfen Spots, das is bei uns an allen 4 Seen so !

 Wenn deine Montagen den ganzen Tag im Wasser gelegen sind, geh mal hin und rieche an deinem Boilie, vorallem bei Boilies riecht man das ob der im Schlamm vergraben gelegen ist(bei Hartmais und anderen harten Partikeln wirds schwierig das zu riechen), weil er total modrig halt nach altem fauligem Schlamm riecht.

Spannst du deine Schnur beim auswerfen der Montage (?), _*wie sieht das dann aus wie oft kurbelst dann ein bis du die Rute aufs Pod legst, nicht zu vergessen jede Kurbelumdrehung sind meist gleich mal 80cm die du deine Montage wieder zu dir herkurbelst, was da mit deiner Montage/Rig/Haken passiert wenn du auf Schlamm oder im Kraut angelst brauch man wohl nicht zu erklären, oder ???*_

Gehst du auch Raubfischangeln, bzw mit Gufis jiggen und faulenzen (wenn ja müsstest du die Kraut und Schlammfreie Stellen eigentlich kennen) ?

Alle Vereinskollegen löchern, als ich damit angefangen habe haben mir halt von 15 Karpfenanglern alle 15 gesagt das es bei uns ohne vorzufüttern zur reinen Lotterie wird nen Karpfen an Haken zu bekommen(heisst nicht dass das bei euch auch der Fall ist !!!), ich habs zwar lange nicht geglaubt aber es ist tatsächlich so... beobachte die wo Sie Ihre Montagen hinwerfen geh hin schau dir deren Rigs und Futter an und und und.... halt einfach bissle spionieren, wennerste Erfolge eintretten kommen Sachen wie See abloten und so sowieso von ganz alleine.

Und 5 Futterakten is in nem See mit normalem Weissfischbestand schneller weggefressen als dir Lieb ist, da kriegt kein Carp was von ab, werf wenn du einen vermeintlich guten Platz gefunden hast 2-3 Tage pro Tag wenigstens so 600g Futter ins Wasser (ich fütter aktuell an 8-18 Hektar Seen so ~1kg/Tag).


----------



## NickAdams (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

Kräftig mit Mais und Partikeln vorfüttern, am besten zwei verschiedene Stellen. Am Angeltag eine Rute ufernah, die andere weiter draußen ablegen. Dann müsste es klappen. Wenn nicht, musst du einen Namen ändern.....

So long,

Nick


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

Ich bin jetzt nicht der große Karpfenangler, aber für den schnellen Erfolg würde ich folgendermaßen fischen...und hab damit als Jungangler auch gut Karpfen gefangen.

Vorgebleite Futterspiralen mit ca. 40 Gramm Gewicht, fest montieren (Blei oder Stopperknoten) => Selbsthakeffekt.

Einen Teig aus 50% Grieß und 50% Paniermehl mit Aroma aus Muttis Küche machen (Vanillezucker, Rumaroma, gematschter Dosenmais). Ungefähr 1-2 kg davon, je nachdem, ob Du vorher füttern willst.

Die Hälfte davon mit einem Streichholz durch zu Kugeln in gewünschter Größe rollen und einen Tag trocknen. Das Loch ist nötig, damit die Kugel ans Haar kann. Machst Du Kugeln, um vorher zu füttern, brauchst Du den Streichholz natürlich nicht.

Die andere Hälfte in einer Tüte in den Kühlschrank...

Am Angeltag gucken wo die Karpfen sind oder zum Futterplatz gehen, eine Teigkugel (ungekochter Boilie quasi) ans Haar, 2er- 4er Karpfenhaken, 20 cm Vorfach...

Ne Handvoll von dem Teig um die Spirale kneten...und rein damit...

Alternativ gekochte Kartoffeln im Glas beim Kaufland kaufen...drei Tage füttern, Kartoffel ans Haar, schweres 80er Sargblei fest montiert...und los gehts...

Funktioniert beides gut...

Wenn es sehr schlammig ist, versuch es mal mit ner Pose und Kartoffel, Mais oder Tauwurm...

Und das wichtigste...an einer Stelle, wo keine Karpfen sind, kannst Du keine fangen. Andererseits kann man aus einem gesichteten Karpfenschwarm ohne Aufwand mit Tauwurm und Pose einen oder zwei fangen...!! Nicht das Gerät ist wichtig, sondern die Stelle!!!!!!!!! Jede Stunde Beobachtung zahlt sich doppelt in Erfolgen aus!!!


----------



## Carphunter007 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*



heidsch schrieb:


> wenn du mit 20'er boilies angelst, dann ist das haar definitiv
> zu kurz. du solltest je nach boiliegröße zwische 1-2cm platz
> zwischen haken und boilie lassen.
> also bei verwendung von 20'er boilies sollte das haar
> ...


 
ich habe auch soviel platz zwischen haken und boiie. ich meine nur das das rig für 20er boilies ist.


----------



## Carphunter007 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Meinst u WIRKLICH!!! das die SB Bollen soviel besser sind als TS ?
> 
> Ich glaub da schon lang nich mehr dran.
> 
> ...


 
hey wir haben einen verschlammtensee.
wir haben nur wenige wasserläufer.
und ich kurbel meine montage gut 10 mal wieder ein damit die schnur auch straff ist.


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*



Carphunter007 schrieb:


> hey wir haben einen verschlammtensee.
> und ich kurbel meine montage gut 10 mal wieder ein damit die schnur auch straff ist.



Das erklärt ziemlich eindeutig, warum nichts beißt. Du kurbelst den Köder ja förmlich in den Schlamm!!!!!


----------



## Carphunter007 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich gut und günstig boilies bekomme?
kilo net mehr als 10 €.

Danke im vorraus.;+


----------



## carphunter386 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

ohje da findeste einige Firmen...
ich empfehl dir aber eins,schau ned allzu genau auf den Preis wenn du ned unbedingt 20 kilo brauchst...
Baits sind mit das wichtigste was man benutzt...

Wie gesagt,ich bin immer noch recht angetan von den Succesful Baits...aber auch Black Lable,X-Baits,Mainline,Proline,Dynamite Baits oder die Kugeln vom Nollert haben schon gute Erfolge erziehlt...

das beste was ich bis jetzt kenngelernt habe sind die Becker Kugeln....sind zwar recht teuer,sind dafür aber echt klasse...

ja ich weiß,die liegen ned ganz in seinem Preissegment,aber auf den Euro zwei würd ich bei paar Kilo ned schaun!

wie gesagt es gibt so viele,musst glaub ich mal probieren,was dir am besten liegt und in welchen Köder du Vertrauen hast,denn das ist meiner Meinung nach das wichtigste!


So und jetzt nehm ich meine Sachen und fahr nach Echternach!
Bis in 3 Tagen!


----------



## Carphunter007 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

jo viel glück


----------



## zander-ralf (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

Moin,
da Du als Jungangler nicht viel Geld zu Verfügung hast und ich im Allgemeinen sowieso nicht sehr viel von der Meinung halte, dass Karpfen nur mit Boilies, Spezial hier und da und noch wieder ein Extra-Sonder-Super-Carp Dingsbumms, was kein Mensch mehr aussprechen kann, gefangen werden können, empfehle ich Dir gerne meine alte, sicherlich von „Spezi-Carp Designhuntern“ verlachte Methode. Ich habe nie die riesigen Exemplare gefangen, aber es waren dafür auch regelmäßig 15 – 20 Pfünder und dafür große Schleien bis 6 Pfund dabei. #6
Die Art auf Karpfen zu fischen habe ich etwa im Alter von 25 – 35 Jahren (also etwa 10 Jahre) eingesetzt und verfeinert. Ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben einen Boilie gekauft und bin trotzdem selten Schneider geblieben. Da ich ein Kochtopfangler bin und meine Frau leider nur mit Seefisch begeistern kann fange ich keine Karpfen mehr. 
Wenn Du an der „veralteten“ aber effektiven Methode Interesse hast, kannst Du Dich gerne über PN melden. Dann will ich Dir gerne "auf die Sprünge helfen". :m
Allerdings werden sich die Gerätehändler und „Boilie-Spezial- Dingsbumms-sonstwas-Gebamsel Händler“ nicht sehr freuen.
Der 6,25ha große See (250 x 250m)wird sicherlich gut geeignet sein.
Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Bellaron (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*



Carphunter007 schrieb:


> ok wolfsburger.
> ich würde gerne wissen ob man über tag eine chance hat zum beispiel zu 60% einen zu fangen und zu wie viel % man eine chance hat achts einen zu fangen.
> 
> oder liegt es an meinen tackle


 
Das sind ja vielleicht Fragen!!!!!!
Woher wollen andere wissen wie du fängst.
Ist nicht bös gemeint aber vielleicht solltest du einen Hellseher fragen.
Liebe Grüße Lars


----------



## heidsch (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin,
> da Du als Jungangler nicht viel Geld zu Verfügung hast und ich im Allgemeinen sowieso nicht sehr viel von der Meinung halte, dass Karpfen nur mit Boilies, Spezial hier und da und noch wieder ein Extra-Sonder-Super-Carp Dingsbumms, was kein Mensch mehr aussprechen kann, gefangen werden können, empfehle ich Dir gerne meine alte, sicherlich von „Spezi-Carp Designhuntern“ verlachte Methode.



hi ralf,

das hört sich ja leicht abwertend an ... hast du bereits
negative erfahrungen mit "meinesgleichen" gemacht ???

ich glaube nicht das hier viele leute unterwegs sind, die
daran glauben das man nur mit highend-tackle und boilies
die karpfen fängt. ich weis nicht wie du darauf kommst.
die sache mit den boilies ist rein ihrer selektivität geschuldet!
es gibt noch genug karpfenangler, die mit kartoffeln und
mais ihre fische fangen.

mir persönlich missfällt etwas deine schreibweise.
und warum lässt du uns nicht teilhaben an deiner reichhaltigen
erfahrung, welche ich dir auf grund deines alters einfach mal
zugestehe .

das musst du doch nicht per pn anbieten ... glaubst du
wirklich, dass dein beitrag nicht ernstgenommen werden könnte???


mfg heidsch


----------



## zander-ralf (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

Moin Heidsch,

nichts liegt mir ferner, als "Euresgleichen" (Carphunter) abzuwerten oder herabzuwürdigen.
Es geht hier um einen jungen Angler, der wenig Geld und keinen Erfolg hat.
Ich mache die Methode hier nicht öffentlich, weil ich die _*Porschefahrer*_ unter den Karpfenanglern nicht mit einem *Fiat Panda* nerven möchte. 
Es haben sich über PN einige Jungangler und andere Interessierte gemeldet; der "Brauche Hilfe! Kollege" allerdings nicht. :m
Wenn er sich gemeldet hat schreibe ich die Methode in allen Einzelheiten auf und verschicke sie. Das ist doch wohl so ok, oder? #c
Mir gefällt Dein Profilbild übrigens sehr gut. Mein Problem wäre: schmeckt der noch?
Bei mir wird ein maßiger Fisch getötet und landet im Pott!
Ich schätze der dicke Brummer auf Deinem Bild schwimmt noch (?). Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden; wenn's möglich ist (Gesetze).
Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin ein glückliches Händchen mit den "U-Booten". Nichts gibt mehr Adrenalin als ein gutgehakter Groß-Karpfen! #6

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

hallo, ich bin gleich alt wiedu und ich angle auch schon seit ein paar jahren aber ich habe noch NIE was auf boilies gefangen ich wechselte dann auf hartmais und pellets gleiche stelle,selbes gewässer und dieses jahr hab  ich seiit langem am bestengefangen und ich habe 
 festgestellt das bolies bei uns am see einfach nicht effektiv sind^^


----------



## heidsch (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> ...
> Mir gefällt Dein Profilbild übrigens sehr gut. Mein Problem wäre: schmeckt der noch?
> Bei mir wird ein maßiger Fisch getötet und landet im Pott!
> Ich schätze der dicke Brummer auf Deinem Bild schwimmt noch (?). Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden; wenn's möglich ist (Gesetze).
> ...



hi ralf,

so gefällt mir dein ton schon wesendlich besser #h ...

zum fisch muss ich dir leider sagen, dass ich nicht weiss ob
solche brummer noch schmecken.
beim versuch der hälterung ist er mir leider neben den 
setzkescher gefallen ... watt hab ich mich geärgert .
hätte man schöne filets draus machen können ... und ab in
den rauch damit - naja, pech gehabt  .


mfg heidsch


----------



## tarpoon (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

ja das ist ein elend mit den kleinen setzkeschern)
wie oft hab ich mich schon geärgert...
ich finde es immer schade wenn sich mitangler vom tackle anderer eingeschüchtert fühlen. soetwas ist doch überhaupt nicht wichtig. 
wichtig ist das was ende des jahres im fangbuch steht. die dicksten fische lassen sich mit den einfachsten methoden und ködern fangen, wenn die rahmenbedingungen stimmen. zaubern muss man erst wenn bestimmte faktoren dazu kommen. das können angeldruck, futterüberfluss, konditionierung oder wettereinflüsse sein. erst dann zeigt sich doch der gute angler oder?! tackle ist nur hilfsmittel und die superduper methode gibt es auch nicht. das ist doch mal mehr als fakt. man sollte sich aber neuem nicht verschließen und alles strikt verweigern sondern fremdeinflüsse zulassen. nur so kann man besser werden und seine angelei auch mal kritisch hinterfragen.


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!Fange Nichts.*

Tarpoon, |good: #6

Heidsch, mir ist auch schon mal der eine oder andere 20 Pfünder entglitten!
Da war ich genauso sauer wie Du.


----------

